# Hello ^_^



## TranceCrafter (May 25, 2013)

Hi everyone, just thought I'd join this board after being refferred to it by a contact. it looks like a really great community for engineers and composers.

My name is John Danowski, I'm an electronic musician for about 6 years now. My style of music has gone through many shifts over the years but I've done some dabbling in many sub genres of electronica including trance, drum n' bass, orcehstral, and dance music, though the past 2 years or so it has shifted much more into film scores in general. I like to experiment a lot in my music and try out new things by combining styles.

My main daw of choice for most of this time has been fl studio but as my projects continued to grow, I needed more channels and so eventually I reached a point where I ended up switching to cubase 7. sylenth1 is my main soft synth of choice and I use a variety of libraries from EastWest as well as kontakt for real instruments.

I'm a huge fan of "epic" sounding music such as work by hans zimmer or things from two steps from hell, and my biggest electronic inspiration is probably armin van buuren.

I currently run a youtube channel where I post a majority of my work. here is a link to one of my recent videos:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKm3Km-ynL0

anyway, looking forward to this

cheers :D


----------



## paulmatthew (May 25, 2013)

Welcome to the forum . I'm a newer member here as well . I've actually seen your tutorials on You Tube (thanks for that). You'll find this forum very informative , but is geared more toward Cinematic score and composing. I have been a dj (mostly trance ) since 1995 , and have dabbled in production off and on for years but never got serious about it. I am now ramped up to start into production again , but am more passionate about it this time. I have learned so much from this forum and I'm sure you will to. Again , welcome and enjoy!


----------



## TranceCrafter (Mar 4, 2022)

has been a while since I posted this thread, but I have been studying music theory, piano, vocal performance, and a lot of other stuff since I made this thread.

Life has taken me in a direction that has been rather stressful and has only hardened my resolve to learn music production to even deeper levels including how to read music and gain a better insight on how to start my own brand online.


----------



## ThisFellowPlayingTheCello (Mar 4, 2022)

Hey, your trance is awesome. I know you from FL Studio forum 
Anyways welcome aboard.


----------



## Double Helix (Mar 5, 2022)

Welcome to VI-C, John
I have lately become interested in the kind of music you're producing, but when I clicked on your YouTube link, I got this:





(Maybe it's just my system) If there is a more recent upload, I look forward to checking it out.
Where in the universe do you call home? (I am on the Florida Gulf coast)
Have fun on the forum!


----------



## TranceCrafter (Mar 5, 2022)

this is my largest work I have completed. it took me about 4 years to complete and possibly another year or two of work to finish things off.



I am not currently in any recording/publishing deals with any companies and am really hoping for a bigger chance to distribute even more recent work.

****
I may as well mention that I have been through a lot of stigma, bullying, exclusion etc and even discrimination my entire life because of mental health reasons-------which, really are not what define me. If you met me in real life I am extremely "high functioning"----to the point that my "autism/bipolar/whatever label" you want to give me does not even seem accurate.

basically I have been through a long transformation of my personality and my ability to socialize because I felt the need to work on it.....and the mental health system kinda "has you" if you've been receiving mental health care as long as I have been stuck in the system. extremely frustrating.
****


----------



## abirakari (Apr 21, 2022)

Welcome to the forum









Speed Test


----------

